# We have not had a good day...



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Took Dazy and Lulubelle into the vets today for Bordetella vaccine and for regular checkup. Plus Lulubelle all this week has had some trouble with loose stools. Well.....Dr. came in after exam and informed me that Dazy has a luxating patella (not sure if I spelled that right) and I was just heart sick. To top it off Lulubelle has an intestinal infection which she was given meds. for and then an hour after we got home she started screaming when I went to pick her up and then I feared the worse...an allergic reaction and a muscle spasm from the stupid shot they gave her. I had to rush her back to the vets where we sat 2 hours so they could observe her and give her a muscle relaxer. What a crazy day it has been and an upsetting day also. I was told to put Dazy on Glucosamine for her joints and to not let her be jumping all over and such. Well how do you keep a young active dog calm! 
If any of you have any good advice on the condition it would be helpful. I know I can look it up on the computer but I know there are some people here that also have had dogs with this problem. If surgery is needed I wonder how expensive it would be?
Also the doctor put Lulubelle on a new food because she is still losing hair from her allergies It is Science Diet Prescription Z/D for extreme allergies...Has anyone ever had their dogs on this? I don't ever use regular S.D. but this was a new special allergy formula that she wanted her to try. I'll try it for a bit but I'm looking into some other foods for her too.
So we got off to a good start today


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your bad day!!! That's the pits.

I will let others with LP experience chime in. I've not dealt with that before.

I have heard that glucosamine for dogs is not regulated at all and lots of times, the supplement has very little glucosamine in it. So I'd probably give her human glucosamine supplement. Not sure of the dosage but it is the same thing between dogs and people. The only problem would be getting a pill down her. But maybe you could get the capsules and sprinkle on her food? Maybe someone has better ideas for that.

Brodysmom


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwww poor you you have had a day of it havent you hope your babies are feeling better soon poor girls sorry dont knoow much about lp but im sure someone will chip in soon enough 
give your girls kisses from me xxx


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad day!!! That's the pits.
> 
> I will let others with LP experience chime in. I've not dealt with that before.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Your right because the vet told me to get the people Glucosamine at Trader Joes because it was good quality and a fair price. I will have to figure out the doasage on it.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> awwwww poor you you have had a day of it havent you hope your babies are feeling better soon poor girls sorry dont knoow much about lp but im sure someone will chip in soon enough
> give your girls kisses from me xxx


thanks so much....they do need kisses today for sure


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about Dazy. What grade LP's does she have? She may not need surgery. Lola has a grade 1 in her right knee and a grade 2 in her left. I think? I might have them mixed up. She does fine, and you wouldn't even know there was anything wrong with her... I didn't. My vet is the one that told me this last year. I asked if she would need surgery and he said at the moment no, but in the future it is a possibility. I think he quoted me $1,500.00 per knee.
I have been told by others to make sure your vet is familiar with doing this surgery, and that some vets jump the gun, and do the surgery to soon, or when it's really not needed. 
I don't have Lola on anything, but I am going to try her on the Nupro with glucosamine and chondroitin. Plus it has a lot of other beneficial stuff in it, just like the regular Nupro.
Good luck and I hope Dazy is doing better!!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> I'm sorry to hear about Dazy. What grade LP's does she have? She may not need surgery. Lola has a grade 1 in her right knee and a grade 2 in her left. I think? I might have them mixed up. She does fine, and you wouldn't even know there was anything wrong with her... I didn't. My vet is the one that told me this last year. I asked if she would need surgery and he said at the moment no, but in the future it is a possibility. I think he quoted me $1,500.00 per knee.
> I have been told by others to make sure your vet is familiar with doing this surgery, and that some vets jump the gun, and do the surgery to soon, or when it's really not needed.
> I don't have Lola on anything, but I am going to try her on the Nupro with glucosamine and chondroitin. Plus it has a lot of other beneficial stuff in it, just like the regular Nupro.
> Good luck and I hope Dazy is doing better!!


Thanks so much for the helpful info. You know the doctor may have said the level on the LP, but I don't remember..I'll call her tommorrow. She did say it was there and noticable when she would extend the leg but that it was just to be watched carefully and to take Gluc. She told me that surgery is only done if it is really bad and other treatments are not not helping with bad pain and limping and of course when a dog cannot even put pressure down to walk on the leg.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I am so sorry about sweet Lulu's day!!! What a rotten day for a little puppy!!! I hope that she starts to feel better, I hope that you can get all the info you need... I wish I had some to offer...  BIG HUGS to you both!!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, you have had quite a day, hadn't you??? I'm so sorry for all that stress. Poor Dazy and Lulu. Please keep us updated regarding Dazy's poor knees. Hopefully it won't require surgery. You need a stiff drink or a nice hot cup of tea and some sleep tonight. Hopefully Lulu will be feeling better by morning. Keep us posted about both your sweet angels.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Ohno! Sorry to hear you all had a very bad day.  I think all you girls need a cuddle under a warm blanket with a good movie and some popcorn! *hugs*

One thing I would consider, because of your girls problems.. have you thought about a non-commercial raw diet? Nothing is higher in things (joint suppliments) and lower in things (allergens) that will help your ladies. It will save you money in food costs as well as vet bills, as well as being just better in general for your pups. A word of warning, ofcourse, is that any vet will warn off of raw diets for "health reasons", but in reality.. the Science Diet food (mostly corn/wheat/gluten/rice/filler) is harming your girls more than some raw meat could.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I have had first hand experience with luxating Patella. Frankie had grade 4 in his right leg and grade 3 in his left. First symptoms were limping and holding his bad leg up when standing. I saw xrays they were pretty grim. We opted for surgery on the worst leg. They only do one at a time anyway. It was a very serious surgery, high tech, lasers and everything up to date, state of the art. 
Surgery costs total was $1700.00. Frankie had 13 stitches even though they used lasers. We had to carry him to go potty for the first few days. We have decided not to do the other leg (stage 3) because he shows no discomfort. Now other than walking very bow legged, you would never know he even had any surgery. He was under 1 year old when he had it done.


----------



## browncat (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your rough day! My first response is not to panic and worry too much about about the LP...at least for now. Cha Chi has it in both his hind legs, a two and three grade. The first vet that diagnosed it (I wasn't surprised, he's very bowlegged) was all about getting surgery immediately. I wasn't happy with that attitude. So I got educated.

I was also lucky enough to meet people and their dogs with LP. Even though Chach's LP grades are on the higher side, it doesn't seem to be affecting him at all. He takes walks, roughhouses with Zoey, and has never lifted either of his legs. He does do this kickback move which I think may reset the kneecap if it shifts, but that's it.

I just think if there's no sign of discomfort or mobility issues then why put a tiny dog through such a major surgery and recovery. Especially when there's no guarantee the kneecap will stay put. Nuh uh. I'm putting off LP surgery for as long as possible.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

*Bailey's Mommy* said:


> I am so sorry about sweet Lulu's day!!! What a rotten day for a little puppy!!! I hope that she starts to feel better, I hope that you can get all the info you need... I wish I had some to offer...  BIG HUGS to you both!!!!


Thanks from all us girls! Lulubelle is so sad tonight ...we had to put her in her playpen so she could be calm and relax...the muscle relaxer is working But every time I try to pick her up her little shoulder is sore where they gave her a shot and she cries She should be better by tommorrow. She has always been very sensitive to vaccines.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Oh, you have had quite a day, hadn't you??? I'm so sorry for all that stress. Poor Dazy and Lulu. Please keep us updated regarding Dazy's poor knees. Hopefully it won't require surgery. You need a stiff drink or a nice hot cup of tea and some sleep tonight. Hopefully Lulu will be feeling better by morning. Keep us posted about both your sweet angels.


Oh ya! A good stiff drink sounds really good right now and I rarely drink but tonight it would have probably helped! LOL
Thanks so much....hopefully my Dazy girl will not have to have surgery especially at a young age. She seems fine but she is a jumper..bed, furniture, etc...so I have got to watch that carefully. We have 3 sets of doggie stairs and I just might buy more!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Muzby said:


> Ohno! Sorry to hear you all had a very bad day.  I think all you girls need a cuddle under a warm blanket with a good movie and some popcorn! *hugs*
> 
> One thing I would consider, because of your girls problems.. have you thought about a non-commercial raw diet? Nothing is higher in things (joint suppliments) and lower in things (allergens) that will help your ladies. It will save you money in food costs as well as vet bills, as well as being just better in general for your pups. A word of warning, ofcourse, is that any vet will warn off of raw diets for "health reasons", but in reality.. the Science Diet food (mostly corn/wheat/gluten/rice/filler) is harming your girls more than some raw meat could.


OK..thats the plan...a stiff drink, some popcorn and a funny movie...I'm doin that right now! LOL


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

pam6400 said:


> I have had first hand experience with luxating Patella. Frankie had grade 4 in his right leg and grade 3 in his left. First symptoms were limping and holding his bad leg up when standing. I saw xrays they were pretty grim. We opted for surgery on the worst leg. They only do one at a time anyway. It was a very serious surgery, high tech, lasers and everything up to date, state of the art.
> Surgery costs total was $1700.00. Frankie had 13 stitches even though they used lasers. We had to carry him to go potty for the first few days. We have decided not to do the other leg (stage 3) because he shows no discomfort. Now other than walking very bow legged, you would never know he even had any surgery. He was under 1 year old when he had it done.


Poor little Frankie...thats a lot to go thru. Dazy has not shown any signs of back leg problems...she has however limped on her front leg a few times from jumping down hard. The vet said it was a pulled muscle. But nothing on the back legs. So I will just keep an eye on it for sure. I really appreciate the info you gave me....Thanks


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

browncat said:


> Sorry to hear about your rough day! My first response is not to panic and worry too much about about the LP...at least for now. Cha Chi has it in both his hind legs, a two and three grade. The first vet that diagnosed it (I wasn't surprised, he's very bowlegged) was all about getting surgery immediately. I wasn't happy with that attitude. So I got educated.
> 
> I was also lucky enough to meet people and their dogs with LP. Even though Chach's LP grades are on the higher side, it doesn't seem to be affecting him at all. He takes walks, roughhouses with Zoey, and has never lifted either of his legs. He does do this kickback move which I think may reset the kneecap if it shifts, but that's it.
> 
> I just think if there's no sign of discomfort or mobility issues then why put a tiny dog through such a major surgery and recovery. Especially when there's no guarantee the kneecap will stay put. Nuh uh. I'm putting off LP surgery for as long as possible.


I'm hoping this is how it will be for Dazy .....I know my vet will only do surgery if things are just to the point of no return.


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your day, lots of hugs to you all from all of us


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your day. Hope your pups are felling better in the morning.
Zeth also has LP in both legs stage 2 and 3. We opted not to have surgery as well just yet. Surgery for one leg was quoted to us as $1900.00. Our vet is very expensive but is one of the tops in our area and I wouldn't go to anyone else. When his knees pop out he doesn't seem to have any pain just a funny little bow legged wobble. He's also a jumper so we try to keep it to a minimum for his own good.


----------



## jeanie brown (Jan 5, 2009)

awww thats upsetting i do hope everything works out for you its so worrying when they are not well .
good luck to you


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Glucosamine as preventive health suppliment*

Has anyone ever gotten advice to use glucosamine as a preventive for LP??
Maybe giving it daily as a pup would help prevent LP??
Just wondering what vets are saying about it out there.
I have to find a vet that specializes in toy breeds before I get my baby girl.
I have yet to find one here.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I had a little pom with lp, I'm not sure what grade hers was, she did not have surgery ,Mostly it would bother her when she would jump down off the sofa, if she landed wrong it would pop out and she would cry and carry her leg up till it popped back in. It didn't happen all that often and only seemed to hurt at the moment it popped out. My vet said it was better to not do surgery unless you absolutely had to.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your day.  It's so hard on us when our babies are having troubles. It depends on how bad the LP is as to weather it will require surgery. Some can have mild forms of it and it will never bother them. I would do some research on homeopathic remedies and see if it helps keep it at bay. I do know that the surgery is quite expensive, and depends on the degree of it. My thoughts are with you guys. Hope today is a much better day for you all. Kisses & hugs to the babies.


----------



## ahra1284 (Sep 3, 2008)

oh poor dazy and lulu  they are going to be ok!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i have been through it with T, have written about it many times on here, she had the surgery when her Patella Luxation deteriorated from a grade 2 to 3 and the vet said she was in pain, my vet assisted on the surgery which was carried out by a specialist which they had to take her into london to do - she has a much better quality of life now she plays and runs about with my friends chis which she didnt used to do - she was diagnosed at about 8 months and i would have it checked every 3 months to see if had worsened

As i did before the surgery i give her a glucosamine and chrondroitin suppliment everyday, u have to watch out if you are buying the pet ones as not all of them contain pure ingredience



Putter said:


> Has anyone ever gotten advice to use glucosamine as a preventive for LP??


glucosamine is good for general maintenance of cartilidge but most cases of PL from what i understand from my vet and Twigs orthopeadic vet is hereditary altho it can be caused by accident or general activities i.e. jumping up and down off furniture, up down stairs as this puts pressure on their joints - in T's case it is most likey hereditary as mine arent allowed to jump up and down and she never wanted to even from a small pup


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone for your kind words....and also for all the info. That makes me feel a bit better. 
As for the girls they are feeling much better today. Lulubelle is back to her spunky self today. She is taking Flagyl so hopefully her tummy will be back to normal in a few days. My Dazy Mae is fine except late last night she feel off the couch and it scared the jeebers out of me. Now I am fretting over any jumps or falls she has! She is starting her Glucosamine tommorrow which is not dog Gluc. it is regular people Gluc. so I hope that is beneficial for her knee. I have a really great vet and she says that regular Glucosamine is extremely good for these dogs especially as they get older.
Thanks TLI...I am looking into some homeopathic things that might help too.


----------

